# Calculating Outstanding Dam points



## DNL2448

I've read the requirements for OD designation:


_A dam must produce at least three qualifying progeny._
_The three qualifying progeny must earn a combined total of 32 points. Points are based on AKC and GRCA titles earned as described below._
_At least two of the three qualifying progeny must each have a minimum of a seven point or higher AKC/GRCA title._
_One of the three required progeny MAY have a combination of a six point title and a five point title or two six point titles. _
_Points are not cumulative within a category and only the highest achievement earned in each category is recognized._
_Additional points may be earned by qualifying progeny. All titles below the five point level will only count towards the OD if earned by already qualified progeny. Should the titles of the three qualifying progeny not total 32 points, then additional points (including those titles worth less than five points) may be counted for those dogs already recognized as qualifying progeny by the point value of other titles earned._
_If major or minor championship points are to be used to qualify an OS or OD, the burden of proof lies with the owner of the OS or OD. GRCA will not track the accumulation of points, only titles._
_Any progeny with either an FC or AFC will count as two qualifying progeny towards the OD designation._
However, I am lost at Req. # 4 and #6. The way I read #4 is that in lieu of the 7 point title, one of the three qualifying pups can be a 6 point and 5 point or two five point titles?

#6, I am totally confused. 

Here is what my friend's dog has (I just picked the highest three pups, there are others with JH's and R-O titles). I've put the point value for each title in red next to the title...

Puppy 1 CDX 6, RE 2, JH 4, WCX 5, (almost a SH 7)
Puppy 2 CDX 6, RE 2, JH 4, WC 3
Puppy 3 JH 4, WCX 5 (almost a SH 7)

Assuming the two become Senior Hunters, what would Sage need to have to become an OD?


----------



## AmbikaGR

Puppy 1 (assuming SH) would be 13 points (7 SH+6 CDX)
Puppy 2 10 points (6 CDX + 4 JH)
Puppy 3 (assuming SH) would be 7 points (7 SH)

30 points total. 
So if puppy 3 added a 2 point "Performance area" title or either pup 1 or 2 upped their CDX to a UD you would be there. Also if two of them got their CCAs that would also give you the needed 2 points.

Hope that helps

*EDIT!!*
No It does not. Puppy 2 needs to either get a UD or a SH. Those point do not count as their is just the 6 point title without the additional 5 point title. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## hotel4dogs

clear as mud.....


----------



## DNL2448

hotel4dogs said:


> clear as mud.....


Ya, that's what I was thinking...


----------



## AmbikaGR

Oh come on, it's not that bad! 

For Outstaning Dam

Must have 3 Qualifying offspring. They do not need to be out of the same litter or sired by the same sire. AND there can be more than 3 qualifying offspring, three is the minimum.

To be a Qualifying offspring two must have at least on 7 point title OR if at LEAST 2 have 7 points then the other(s) may have a 6 + 5 point titles from two of the three areas. (Conformation, Performance and Field). 
Remember points within those areas are not cumulative. 
So if a dog has an OTCh + MACH + CT that is 11 points since they are all performance points. A dog that has a CCA + WC + AX (or AXJ) also has 11 points. 

Now say if a there are 7 pups out of a dam all with SH (7) and WCX (5) titles and nothing else. That would be 28 points since only the SH (7) points count due to both titles being Field Area titles. Say a fourth pup has a CDX + WCX so it would also be a qualifying offspring. That would be another 11 points and thus 32 points. So in this example it actually took 5 pups to qualify the bitch as an OD.

Is that any better?


----------



## IowaGold

So are they using the same table to calculate points as the VC/VCX table? When it says only the highest in a category is that like VC/VCX? Because, if so, aren't there 3 "areas" (conformation, performance, field) broken down into 6 "categories" (conformation, obedience, agility, tracking, non-competitive field, competitive field)?

So because #5 states: Points are not cumulative within a *category* and only the highest achievement earned in each *category* is recognized. 

And does NOT state: Points are not cumulative within an *area* and only the highest achievement earned in each *area* is recognized.

Does that not mean that you count the highest obedience, the highest agility, AND the highest tracking titles because they are different *categories*? Meaning that the OTCH, MACH, CT dog would be worth 33 points?


----------



## Loisiana

That's the way I've always understood it, that obedience, agility, and tracking titles all count, as long as the dog also has at least one point from conformation and one point from field.


----------



## DNL2448

I don't think they have to have points from each section.

ETA: for versatility they do, for OD they don't.


----------



## Loisiana

Oops, your right, I was thinking vc/vcx, which uses the same chart.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I believe Sarah is right....


----------



## AmbikaGR

For the Outstanding Dam and Outstanding Sire the points in those three areas (Conformation, Performance, Field) are not cumulative. But the pups do not need points in all three to qualify, in fact all the points can come from one area for all the qualifying pups.
For the VC/VCX the points are cumulative PROVIDED the dog has at lleast qualifying title (7 points or higher) in any category.


----------



## BlazenGR

Actually, for a VC or VCX, there is no requirement for a certain point level title. You can have a VC with major points in conformation, a TD, and a JH = 12 points. 

The only place you are required to have a 7 pt title is as qualifying get for OS/OD.

Lesley Albin


----------



## BlazenGR

DNL2448 said:


> I've read the requirements for OD designation:
> 
> 
> 
> Puppy 1 CDX 6, RE 2, JH 4, WCX 5, (almost a SH 7)
> Puppy 2 CDX 6, RE 2, JH 4, WC 3
> Puppy 3 JH 4, WCX 5 (almost a SH 7)
> 
> Assuming the two become Senior Hunters, what would Sage need to have to become an OD?


Pup 1, assuming it earns a SH, will be worth 13 points to the dam (SH 7 + CDX 6)
Pup 2 needs to earn its WCX in order to qualify under #4 (combination of a 6 pt and 5 pt title)
Pup 3, assuming it earns a SH, will only be worth 7 points to the dam because you can only count one non-competitive field title.

Even if all 3 earn the titles we have listed above for a total of 31 pts, the dam will still need 1 more point from one of these three dogs in order to qualify. As someone else noted, a CCA on any of the three will do it.

Lesley Albin
K9data administrator
GRCA yearbook diva


----------



## Sally's Mom

As a k9 data freak, glad to see you here, BlazenGR?


----------



## DNL2448

Yes! I LOVE K9Data, it is one of my favorites!!! Thank you for all your hard work and welcome to GRF!!!


----------

